# DIY bamboo countertops



## Tileworks (Aug 28, 2008)

I am considering constructing my own bamboo countertops using bamboo flooring. Particularly the tongue & groove bamboo flooring sold at lowe's with a 25 year aluminum oxide finish.

My gameplan is to do a nail down installation on 3/4" plywood and sealant glue the tongue and groove to make the seams watertight. 

I know it will look great but it's still in the idea stage. What are your thoughts or concerns with this project?


----------



## handyguys (Aug 28, 2008)

How would you finish the edges? Some type of applied bull nose as you see in many laminate installs? I don't see much too bad about the idea. I do not know how well the finish would hold up to a hot pan. May want to run some of your own tests first. Put a fry pan down on it, put a wet glass on it overnight, cut on it, etc and see how it works.


----------



## Tileworks (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't decided on the edging completely. I could use stairnosing (level with the top) that would round over the top and protrude slightly and then use matching reducer mouldings or 1/4 round to cover what's left of the exposed facing. I could also just use 1/4 round at the edges to round over and then use more bamboo for the facings.

I've scratch tested it and it is quite resiliant. Avoid cutting directly on the bamboo of course. The finish should keep it from staining but I do need to do some tests to see if its going to stain from tomato sauce or grape juice or things along these lines. This would probably be my biggest concern.

If this works I should be able to make a beautiful custom counter top of about 48 square feet for less than 300 dollars.


----------



## kornkob (Aug 28, 2008)

What about the backsplash?  How do you plan to turn the corner to go up the wall?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 29, 2008)

He could tile the backsplash, and silicone the joint. That is typical of all other tops exept a post form fomica (curved)anyway.

Sounds interesting enogh, but I would build a cutting board one first and see how it handles the wear and tear.
They also make a poly resin for bar tops that is self leveling and goes on thick. It is available ,look around. It is for the bars where folks put memorabilia stuff on top and seal it in so you can see it, holds up pretty good too.


----------



## mikemeier (Sep 14, 2008)

I installed bamboo flooring with a ceramic finish. I don't think it would hold up to the typical kitchen abuse. My flooring expands and contracts more than I would like. Also, I left a scrap outside and after the rain the finish was shot. If you want the look I would look for some type of formica that will hold up better.


----------



## FreeStuffRockz (Oct 16, 2008)

(I'm looking to re-do my counters as well -some day  )

The main thing that comes to mind with me is what will the counters top choice do to your home value and resale aspect of it? That is the main question I am asking myself right now. There is so much out there to pick from you know man it's crazy. 

I love the idea of a cutting board in what ever you decide to use.
That is a great idea!

You see the person that did the counter tops as well as the back splash at my new house did them in red brick...not food freindly at all  

Any ways there are a lot of affordable ideas that are really great out there 
My problem is deciding gosh I like to many of them lol


----------



## dlsims (Apr 6, 2012)

Tileworks said:


> I am considering constructing my own bamboo countertops using bamboo flooring. Particularly the tongue & groove bamboo flooring sold at lowe's with a 25 year aluminum oxide finish.
> 
> My gameplan is to do a nail down installation on 3/4" plywood and sealant glue the tongue and groove to make the seams watertight.
> 
> I know it will look great but it's still in the idea stage. What are your thoughts or concerns with this project?



Did you finish installing your countertops?
My husband and I are trying to do the same thing. Any help from someone who's "been there" would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dlsims (Apr 8, 2012)

Please let me know how this project turned out!


----------



## countertopguides (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd like to hear how it turned out as well. I haven't seen many implementations of Bamboo on countertops, most people are concerned about hot pans and acidic foods. Butcher bloc seems to be the more common application but Bamboo would be a cool green renewable/sustainable material to use if it can be implemented in a way that negates the concerns above.


----------

